# Leigh RTJ400, any users out there?



## flitemedic13 (Oct 8, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone has got this jig and what you like /dislike about it...it looks way better than my rockler box joint jig which I'm looking to replace.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

flitemedic13 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has got this jig and what you like /dislike about it...it looks way better than my rockler box joint jig which I'm looking to replace.


not that one but the D4R and FMT Pro...
Leigh is outstanding equipment and their CS is even better...
tech support will not let you down...


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I have no experience with that jig but looking at the price ($329), it seems like the INCRA LS is a better deal.


----------



## wbrisett (Feb 12, 2011)

PhilBa said:


> I have no experience with that jig but looking at the price ($329), it seems like the INCRA LS is a better deal.


Have you had any luck with the Incra system? I've had such mixed results that last year I broke down and bought the Sommerfeld Katie Jig, which looks similar to this Leigh jig. Within 30 minutes I had put eight dovetail and pins on a box I was building and they were perfect. Something that after hours and hours of playing with my Incra setup I was never able to do with perfection every time. I wouldn't expect this Leigh jig to be much different than the Sommerfeld in that respect since they share so much in design.


----------



## riderguy57 (Apr 14, 2011)

Bump on this thread...

I have the rtj400 and have been wondering if anyone else is having a problem like I am. I am trying to route half blind dovetails for a drawer joint using 1/2" thick sides and 3/4" thick drawer fronts. I've got the e10 bushing set at 5 and am using a 128-500 Leigh bit. My tails are very tight, even when turning it to about 4.5 on the ebushing. Any more and the gaps become unsightly. I am keeping the jig as true to straight as I can so that the elliptical shape of the bushing stays constant. Any pointers would be appreciated, as I've already ruined a few small raised panel doors on this project. It's very infuriating, since it looks so "easy".

Scott


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I also have the Sommerfeld Katie Jig, and it is easy to use and precise. The Leigh jig is wider. If you need the width for some reason, then it's your choice. One feature that attracted me to the Sommerfeld is the easily variable spacing it makes easy, and that the same feature is possible to use for box joints as well..

Here's a video (part 1) on the Sommerfeld jig. https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...69920D98962E0208391169920D98962E020&FORM=VIRE

Here's a video on the Leigh jig, and there are others on other kinds of joings you'll find from this one: https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...98027AE7EABA839D7DA598027AE7EABA8&FORM=VRDGAR


----------

